# My Danio Fry



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, well a few days ago went ahead and made a breeding tank for my danios. I caught the desired female, a leopard danio, but after much much frustration in trying to catch a leopard male, had to settle for a zebra. Well apparently they laid eggs, little white balls the size of, well, they were small. So I took the parents out and kept the eggs in the tank w/o any other alterations. A couple days later they hatched (they like deflated, so I assume they hatched). Now a few more days after that, I can't see anything living other than leftover white mosquito larvae. Were the eggs infertile, being with a zebra father? I thought that leopards were a domestic variation of, so I figured they could breed. 

Even with a flashlight I can't see and little fish babies, but then again apparently they're known for their tininess. 

Any insight?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

leopard and zebras can breed together, no problemo. i'm not sure why they didn't hatch. i've been trying forever to spawn my zebras but nothing ever happens. :'(


----------

